# Want a GPS for P1i



## mayanks_098 (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys i have a SE P1i(non GPS). 
i want to buy a GPS which works in India,specially Delhi and NCR. 
Can some one guide me to a good GPS? and also the price? 
does Tomtom,Garmin and the likes work in India? 
Plz quote the price or gimme a link where i can enquire about GPS


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 13, 2008)

Can some one tell me if GPS service is available in Kolkata


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

u can get urself the SE gps receiver.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 13, 2008)

@amd64....

Whats the price for SE GPS reciever?
Also what all will i be able to do with it?And what else will i require?as in any other hardware/software/tariffs?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2008)

well..it should set u back by 2k...it will be attached to ur fastport and the necessory software comes with the hardware itself...

i however have no idea about gps facilities in india and how to subscribe to any of them..


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 13, 2008)

google map if supported by your mobile you can use gps using an external gps module which can be from any manufacture and price ranges nearly 1.5k(friend told)
@ajayashish  Yes bro i have used gps in kolkata with my n95 8gb and nokia map and also with google map.. but what it wants is you should be under open sky.. also remember gps will work any where any point in the world until and unless you are under open sky!
to know more you can see the image(under Technical description) at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System

@mayanks_098
tomtom navigator doesnot works in india  as it dont have india map.. you can visit there homepage also

GPS is absolutely free.. what you need is a gprs connection or any network connection just to download the maps or you can even upload from computer


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 14, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> google map if supported by your mobile you can use gps using an external gps module which can be from any manufacture and price ranges nearly 1.5k(friend told)
> @ajayashish  Yes bro i have used gps in kolkata with my n95 8gb and nokia map and also with google map.. but what it wants is you should be under open sky.. also remember gps will work any where any point in the world until and unless you are under open sky!
> to know more you can see the image(under Technical description) at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System
> 
> ...



okay so you saying once i pay for the reciver,i need not pay anything ever after to use the service?If i download maps from PC and upload them to my cell i wont need to connect to GPRS?
then how does it connect you to "its" network. I mean if it does not uses GPRS den how does it connect you to satellite? im not getting it.
Anybody knows the price of SE GPS enabler, HGE-100?


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 14, 2008)

My P1i came with a GPS receiver and Waypoint software powered by Mapmyindia.com maps. The GPS version was 600 rupees more than the normal version.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ch@0s said:


> My P1i came with a GPS receiver and Waypoint software powered by Mapmyindia.com maps. The GPS version was 600 rupees more than the normal version.



mere jale pe aur namak mat daalo yaar.
BTW,howz it working?Where do you live?And what exactly you pay for while using GPS


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 14, 2008)

I stay in bangalore and it works pretty well in my car. I pay nothing for access.


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried Nav4All in Bangalore. It seem to have good maps. But since I don't have a GPS receiver, can't say more about it. 

The main problem I am facing with Google Maps is that, while roaming, it becomes useless. Don't know why, my AirTel Online GPRS connection does not work while roaming.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 14, 2008)

There is no network to connect to in GPS. The receiver when in open space, will search for satellites. It needs atleast three satellites in its sight to work correctly. The satellites provide the device all the information it needs like its position, altitude, current speed (if it is moving), etc. This information is then used by the receiver to show us our position on the downloaded maps. Nobody is charged to use GPS. The satellites orbiting the Earth are free for everyone to use. You only pay for the receiver. The maps are free. And so is the service.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 14, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> There is no network to connect to in GPS. The receiver when in open space, will search for satellites. It needs atleast three satellites in its sight to work correctly. The satellites provide the device all the information it needs like its position, altitude, current speed (if it is moving), etc. This information is then used by the receiver to show us our position on the downloaded maps. Nobody is charged to use GPS. The satellites orbiting the Earth are free for everyone to use. You only pay for the receiver. The maps are free. And so is the service.



that was the answer i was waiting for.
are there many types of GPS reciever? I mean whats with bluetooth,attached and so on.? Which one performs the best?
SE has a GPS enabler called "HGE-100". Howz a GPS enabler different from GPS reciever?


----------



## unni (Mar 14, 2008)

But for mobiles, you will need a network connection to download the maps, isn't it? I don't think maps are free either. Even the Nokia Maps app which comes with N series is trial version. I have seen region specific (not all India) maps for SatNav or some other GPS receiver priced more than 10000 Rs.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think a GPS enabler is any different than a receiver. It just an external attachment which enables GPS even in previously non GPS enabled handsets. An external GPS attachment works the same way as an internal one. It sends and receives data to and from the satellites, then provides the data to the phone's software which then shows our position on the downloaded map. The advantages of an external GPS attachment is that it can be connected to almost any phone (e.g. SE's GPS receiver works with most of their phones). All you need then is the free software and the maps and you're ready to go. For more information for the GPS attachment for your P1i, i'll suggest you go to Sony Ericsson website and check under accessories.


----------



## michael321in (May 16, 2008)

You can also try downloading free maps from Free downloadale road maps of Bangalore,chennai,pune,mumbai,kolkata,trivandrum,india and use them with smartcomgps. since everything is offline, you dont incur any data charges. Works like a charm with my Nokia . If you dont have GPS,it can still be used for looking at the maps,because it alows different zoom level with good clarity.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 16, 2008)

Any maps for Delhi and NCR?
That would be really appreciated.


----------



## swordfish (May 16, 2008)

man if you have bluetooth in your mobile then you can easily buy A bluetooth GPS receiver. The best ones are of Holux. there are holux m1000, holux m1200 available in market.. 

I am using holux m1200 with my HTC touch. and Tomtom navigator as software. Holux 1200 is very small device with size of a lighter.. it has 32 channel reception.

check this link *www.holux.com/JCore/en/products/products_content.jsp?pno=227

one more thing, you dont need any data network to use GPS.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 16, 2008)

swordfish said:


> man if you have bluetooth in your mobile then you can easily buy A bluetooth GPS receiver. The best ones are of Holux. there are holux m1000, holux m1200 available in market..
> 
> I am using holux m1200 with my HTC touch. and Tomtom navigator as software. Holux 1200 is very small device with size of a lighter.. it has 32 channel reception.
> 
> ...



What about the price? Are they available in Delhi?


----------



## swordfish (May 17, 2008)

Dont think so.. but you can easily order it by ebay,, I bought that at 40 euros with shipping.


----------

